# 'The Cottage' Weldon Bridge, Northumberland: October 2011



## tattooed (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't anything about this place at all but it was a very interesting find indeed. Visited with Dougbrown.




























































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Janey68 (Oct 23, 2011)

How sad. A lonesome slipper  great pics


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 23, 2011)

wicked looking pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## alex76 (Oct 23, 2011)

nicely done with shots mate like it...


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 24, 2011)

I like this one.

Nice find with the old mags!


----------



## maximus (Oct 24, 2011)

Great pics!!

This place is that bad even the chavs cant be bothered to trash it!


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 24, 2011)

I love your take on the place! I completly missed the mags when i visited! Glad you found the place ok!


----------



## tattooed (Oct 24, 2011)

Bluedragon said:


> I love your take on the place! I completly missed the mags when i visited! Glad you found the place ok!


I nearly missed them myself lol  It is a cool little place!


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 25, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> How sad. A lonesome slipper  great pics



There's always an abandoned shoe Janey, it's obligatory! We found an abandoned pair of jack boots in really good nick at Beelitz-Heilstatten... clearly the Germans have a far better class of ruin!


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 25, 2011)

Actually, judging by the mags it looks like i may have gotten my history wrong... maybe it was abandoned in the 70's and not the 80's! I was just going off what someone had told me, its got quite a sad feel to the place, i cant understand how the house is in such bad shape when the wooden fence surrounding it is faring so much better!


----------



## tattooed (Oct 25, 2011)

Bluedragon said:


> Actually, judging by the mags it looks like i may have gotten my history wrong... maybe it was abandoned in the 70's and not the 80's! I was just going off what someone had told me, its got quite a sad feel to the place, i cant understand how the house is in such bad shape when the wooden fence surrounding it is faring so much better!



Well, you know more than me about the place, it is in pretty bad shape but that is what makes it even more photogenic!


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 25, 2011)

Excellent. Decay at It's best.


----------



## tattooed (Oct 25, 2011)

Spiral Architect said:


> Excellent. Decay at It's best.



Thanks, much appreciated!


----------

